# التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله



## angel love (7 فبراير 2008)

*قبل عدة أيام عرض التلفزيون السوري ( القناة الأولى الأرضية ) 

برنامج الشرطة في خدمة الشعب 

وكان موضوع الحلقة إلقاء القبض على عصابة قامت بقتل (مواطن سعودي ) وسرقة أمواله وقد تحدث المواطن السعودي عن مجريات القصة

العذراء تهب سعودياً مسلما ولدا

بالتفصيل :

في العام الماضي وتحديداً في الصيف قدم الموطن السعودي من السعودية إلى سوريا وقد التقى بمواطنين سوريين وذكر لهم انه لم يرزق بأولاد وقد حاول كثيراً عن طريق الطب ولكن بدون جدوى فذكر له احد السوريين أن هناك ديراً باسم السيدة العذراء في( صيدنايا/ دمشق ) وقد جرت معجزات عديدة وهناك العديد من الذين لم يرزقوا بأولاد والآن لهم العديد فقصد دير السيدة في صيدنايا وطلب من العذراء ولد وعند عودته وعد سائق التاكسي انه إذا رزقه الله بولد فسيمنحه هديه مبلغاً ضخماً من المال (20000) ألف دولار أمريكي وسيهدي الدير أربعة أضعاف هذا المبلغ وقبل أقل من شهر

العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية 

قام هذا المواطن السعودي بالاتصال هاتفياًُ مع سائق التاكسي وبشره أن الله رزقه بولد وسيوفي بوعده وأنه بعد أيام قليلة سيكون في سوريا وعليه أن ينتظره في المطار في الموعد المتفق فيما بينهما وعند قرب الموعد اتفق هذا السائق مع مجموعة من أصدقائه على قتل هذا السعودي وسرقة أمواله التي تقدر بأكثر من (100) ألف دولار أمريكي وبعد قدومه تمت عملية قتله ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل قاموا بقطع رأسه وأعضاء جسمه ووضعها في كيس ووضع الكيس في صندوق السيارة وغادروا مدينة دمشق وعلى الطريق الخارجي توقفت السيارة لعطل مفاجئ وقد حاولوا إصلاحها ولكن بدون جدوى وفي تلك الأثناء مرت سيارة شرطة (دورية خارجية ) واستفسروا عن سبب وقوفهم في هذا المكان وهل يحتاجون إلى مساعدة فرفضوا ذلك وإنهم لايحتاجون إلى شيء وكان على وجوههم الارتباك فشك عناصر الشرطة بهم فطلبوا منهم فتح الصندوق فرفضوا بالبداية وبعد إصرارهم على الفتح رضخوا لأمر الشرطة وعند قيامهم بذلك ( صدر صوت السعودي من داخل الصندوق ويقول لهم لاتفتحوا الصندوق لأن العذراء مريم والملائكة يقومون بخياطة رقبتي وبعد فتح الصندوق وجدوه كامل الجسد ويحتاج إلى إكمال خياطة الرقبة ( أي بقى قطبتين لتكتمل رقبته ) وقاموا بنقله إلى أقرب مستشفى أما المجرمون فقد أصابهم الذهول والهستيرية عندما رأوا ذاك السعودي المقطع أشلاء قد عاد رأسه وبقية أعضاء جسمه كما كان ليتمجد اسم الرب إلى الأبد.

*​


----------



## Meriamty (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



ليتمجد اسم الرب 

معجزة جميييييييييييييلة جدااااااااااااا 

شكرا لتعب محبتك ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 




​


----------



## angel love (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

*ميرسي على المرورك الجميل 

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

*الله منتهى الروعة 
مرسى لحضورك 
واشكر تعب محبتك
*


----------



## angel love (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

*ميرسي لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## NOONA200 (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

alaah aliky ya om el noor begad enty om lekol el bashar shokran ala el mawdo3 el gamil ah


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

_جميله جميله جدا  
يا ام النور صلاتك لاولادك ترفع عنا كل شر 
يا ام المسيح اصطعى فينا بنورك
مشكور كتيييير خبر هايل​_


----------



## اميره الحياه (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

Size="4"][/size الشكران  باسم  الاب والابن والروح القدس  هاللو يا قال الرب   انني الخبز  المحيي  الاتي من حضن الاب قونا لعالم قبلني حضن العذاراء الام النقي العذاراء مريم  مثل حبه  القمح  في الارض الخصبه صرت غو\ فوق المذبح قوتا  البيعه   هللو يا واخبز الحياه  امين امين


----------



## اميره الحياه (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

="5"][/size]  انا جديده  اوريد التعرف عليكم في الموقع  انا من فلسطين  اوريد التعرف عليكم شكرا لكم


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

*+*

سلام ونعمة ..

أرجوا أن لا نكون كبعض الاخوة المسلمون الذين يهللون دون بحث ..

أين مصدر هذا الخبر أخي الحبيب ؟!


----------



## angel love (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



NOONA200 قال:


> alaah aliky ya om el noor begad enty om lekol el bashar shokran ala el mawdo3 el gamil ah



*ميرسي على المرور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا نونا*​


----------



## angel love (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميله جميله جدا
> يا ام النور صلاتك لاولادك ترفع عنا كل شر
> يا ام المسيح اصطعى فينا بنورك
> مشكور كتيييير خبر هايل​_



*يارب ترفع كل شر عنا وعنك وعن كل اللي يحبوها 

وميرسي على مرورك *​


----------



## angel love (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



اميره الحياه قال:


> ="5"][/size]  انا جديده  اوريد التعرف عليكم في الموقع  انا من فلسطين  اوريد التعرف عليكم شكرا لكم



*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل 

واهلا بيكي معانا في كنيستك الالكترونيه *​


----------



## angel love (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> سلام ونعمة ..
> 
> ...



*اوعدك ان هجيبلك المصدر مع اني كاتبة اسم البرنامج اللي اتعرضت فيه المعجزة 

وعلى المحطة الارضية السورية 

وتاني حاجة احب الفت نظر حضرتك اني بنت يعني اختك 

وميرسي جدا على المرور*​


----------



## Ramzi (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

فليتمجد اسم الرب ....


----------



## faris55555 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

ليتمجد اسم الرب 


يارب شكراا على النعمه الي احنا بيها 

واكيد ربنا حي ويصنع المعجزات


----------



## كارلوس جون (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

جميلة اوي المعجزة ربنا يباركلك


----------



## sora_128 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

بركة ام النور تكون معنا امين     هل من مزيد


----------



## max mike (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

ليتمجد اسم الرب يسوع


----------



## angel love (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



Ramzi قال:


> فليتمجد اسم الرب ....



*ميرسي على المرور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## angel love (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



faris55555 قال:


> ليتمجد اسم الرب
> 
> 
> يارب شكراا على النعمه الي احنا بيها
> ...




*ربنا يبارك حياتك يارب *​


----------



## angel love (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



كارلوس جون قال:


> جميلة اوي المعجزة ربنا يباركلك




*ميرسي ليك ويبارك حياتك يارب*​


----------



## angel love (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



sora_128 قال:


> بركة ام النور تكون معنا امين     هل من مزيد



*امين 

اكيد بإذن يسوع هيكون فيه المزيد والمزيد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## angel love (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ليتمجد اسم الرب يسوع



*ليتمجد اسمه العظيم 

ميرسي على المرور *​


----------



## s_h (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

شكرا يا باشا و الرب يبركك


----------



## angel love (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



s_h قال:


> شكرا يا باشا و الرب يبركك



*شكرا على المرور الجميل 

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك *​


----------



## اميره الحياه (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

صلاه  يا اما  الله  يا  حنونه  يا كنز الرحمه  وا لمعونه انت ملجا نا وعليك رجا نا تشفعي فينا يا عذراء وتحني على موتا وان كان   جسمك   بعيدا منا ايتها البتول امنا  صلواتك   تصحبنا   وتكون  معنا  وتحفضنا امين


----------



## sondos_m2006 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

*بسم الصليب ليتمجد اسم الرب معجزة جميلة جدا *


----------



## فيفيان فايز (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

بركة وشفاعة العدرا ام النور تكون معانا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## wawa_smsm (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

فليتمجد إسم الرب .. فليتمجد إسم الرب
" فهوذا منذ الأن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى"
طوباك يامريم...
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ده .. ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## angel love (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



اميره الحياه قال:


> صلاه  يا اما  الله  يا  حنونه  يا كنز الرحمه  وا لمعونه انت ملجا نا وعليك رجا نا تشفعي فينا يا عذراء وتحني على موتا وان كان   جسمك   بعيدا منا ايتها البتول امنا  صلواتك   تصحبنا   وتكون  معنا  وتحفضنا امين



*امين 

العدا ام النور تكون معانا كلنا ومع منتدانا 

اشكرك على مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## angel love (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> *بسم الصليب ليتمجد اسم الرب معجزة جميلة جدا *



*المجد لاسمه العظيم 

شكرا على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## angel love (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> بركة وشفاعة العدرا ام النور تكون معانا
> ربنا يباركك



*شكرا على مرورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## angel love (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



wawa_smsm قال:


> فليتمجد إسم الرب .. فليتمجد إسم الرب
> " فهوذا منذ الأن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى"
> طوباك يامريم...
> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ده .. ربنا يعوض تعبك



*المجد لاسمه العظيم 

اشكرك على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك ويعطيك نعمة وسلام*​


----------



## كارلوس جون (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*

*ليتمجد اسم الرب
 معجزة غايه في الروعة 
لستنا وحبيبتنا كلنا العذراء مريم 
شكرا علي الخبر الجميل جدا ​*


----------



## angel love (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله*



كارلوس جون قال:


> *ليتمجد اسم الرب
> معجزة غايه في الروعة
> لستنا وحبيبتنا كلنا العذراء مريم
> شكرا علي الخبر الجميل جدا ​*



*المجد لاسمه العظيم 

وبركة صلوات ام النور تكون معانا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك يارب*​


----------



## maher boulos (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الرب يبارككم على تعبكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## عمادفايز (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا على المعجزة الست العدرا ليها معجزات كتيرة فى العالم كلة ومش من اليوم فقط ولكن من زمان بركتها تكون معانا.
لكن اختى لو سمحتى المصدر او الرابط يكون افضل*​


----------

